# San Antonio, Texas, EEUU...por J Block



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

San Antonio 2008​
Hace dos semanas viajé al estado de Texas, EEUU, a las ciudades de Dallas, Austin y San Antonio. Lastimosamente no tuve chance de sacar fotos de Dallas. Aquí les traigo algunas fotos de San Antonio, a mi parecer una de las ciudades más fascinantes de Texas y de EEUU. 

Texas es el segundo estado más grande de los Estados Unidos, después de Alaska. San Antonio es una de las ciudades más importantes de Texas, junto con Dallas y Houston. 








San Antonio es una ciudad llena de historia y tradición. Texas alguna vez fue parte de México, por lo cual cuenta con una cultura bastante parecida a la mexicana norteña, una similitud que se ve reflejada en su gastronomía, música y costumbres. 








Como verán, San Antonio está llena de plazuelas, iglesias, edificios históricos y canales.

Durante nuestra visita a la ciudad se celebraba la fiesta de San Antonio, un festejo anual que se celebra por una semana entera, en la cual se eligen a reinas de belleza, el Rey Feo (una figura pública encargada de llevar acabo obras sociales y formar parte del concejo de la ciudad), hay exposiciones, festivales gastronómicos, hartos happy hours...jeje, y conciertos. La ciudad se viste de fiesta. 



Comencemos el recorrido










Vista a la ciudad y al río San Antonio desde el hotel









El río









En las riveras del río San Antonio se ha construido una especie de paseo repleto de restaurantes y bares.






















































Parte del skyline de San Antonio









El Palacio de Justicia de San Antonio






















































El Alamo, una antigua misión española donde se llevó acabo la conocida Batalla del Alamo


















Edificio al costado del Alamo









Las calles de San Antonio






















































La coronación del Rey Feo, el discurso es presentado en inglés y español









Los asistentes: la crema y nata de San Antonio...jeje


















La catedral de San Antonio






















































Una raspadilla? Mejor dos...






















































A esto le llamo exceso de autoestima...jeje.​
Eso es todo! Espero que hayan disfrutado el recorrido. :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gran thread!! muy bueno el recorrido, geniales fotos  me gusto esta ciudad. Ta que eres un fotografazo xD


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Veo que es parte de tu tour!  que bien que estes tambien por Arequipa justo cuando todo este linsto! 

Me gustaron mucho las fotos un nuevo lugar


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonitas fotos, no pensé que hubieran tantos canales por la ciudad, se hace interesante recorrerlos, le da un aire mas tropical a la ciudad, mas latino.
Provecho con el bailecito.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que bonita que es esta ciudad!! He visto muchas fotos del Riverwalk, y me parece lo mejor de San Antonio. Aqui en Knoxville tenemos un rio pero es demasiado ancho como para construir algo como el Riverwalk.
Jblock, tienes camara profesional?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Que bonita que es esta ciudad!! He visto muchas fotos del Riverwalk, y me parece lo mejor de San Antonio. Aqui en Knoxville tenemos un rio pero es demasiado ancho como para construir algo como el Riverwalk.
> Jblock, tienes camara profesional?



Iba a preguntar lo mismo sobre la camara jjijiji :lol:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que agradable ciudad ! Las fotos estan muy bien tomadas en un muy buen clima y hace que uno se sienta parte de ese contexto captado. Buen thread ! Congratulations!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Bueeeno! Dicen que la vida es una sola y hay que aprovecharla !


Chévere el thread! Me gusta como está organizado (=! Juju creo que es la primera vez que veo un thread tuyo =P 

*q envidia! a ti te salen bien las fotos verticales  










yo también quiero!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!

Sip, tengo una cámara nueva, una Canon Rebel XTi...se las mostraré más adelante.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow Bruno, excelente thread, me encanta San Antonio, en el colegio, en una clase, vimos sobre esta ciudad, y como tiene un buen tajo de influencia mexicana.
Las fotos estan precisas, muestran detalles de la vida en ciudad y la arquitectura de esta. Los colores y la calidad de imagen son P E R F E C T O S. Has manejado muy bien los contrastes, sobre todo en la foto 8, te has adaptado super rapido al RAW.
Es el mejor thread tuyo que he visto hasta ahora! 

Slds.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

.... dice:
interesante ciudad!
gracias x las fotos

jajaja! en serio.. lindo thread!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Cuando ví que era un thread sobre San Antonio firmado por Bruno pensé que eran fotos de un desayuno wich en la pastelería San Antonio D), pero no resultaron ser tomas más que interesantes. 

Geniales fotos loco y que bueno que te hayas encontrado en tu recorrido con esa mezcla de Susy Diaz y Johanna San Miguel.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

yo visité el riverwalk en el 2000 ya no me acordaba como era


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Pintoresca la ciudad ! Habia visto antes fotos de ella que al parecer no le daban justicia. Tus fotos estan muy buenas , buen ojo ! El riverwalk se ve chevre, el ambiente de noche ha de ser bacan. 

Oh, la belly-dancer ... yummy :cheers: (  )


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bruno, qué elegante e informativo tu thread, se ve que has trabajado cada toma con mucho esmero. Me gustó mucho San Antonio, de Texas sólo conozco Austin y también me gustó cuando lo visité. Qué pena que no hayas podido traernos tomas de Dallas, será para otra ocasión.

Y el Rey Feo, ¿le hace honor a su nombre??? Porque estaba un poco lejos en las fotos... :lol:

¡Saludos, Bruno!!! :cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelentes fotos!! Bonito lugar, muy agradable. Interesante todo lo que se ha desarrollado a las orillas del río.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ejaleee...!! que buena vida!! me da gusto que lo hayas pasado bien en tus vacaciones y mas aun compartir con nosotros parte de tu recorrido, las fotos ni que decirlo... buenazas!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermosa ciudad, esos canales le dan un toque original......me gustó mucho, gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Se ve xèvere. Salu2


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Canelita said:


> En los capitolios estatales se debaten y promulgan las propuestas de leyes que conciernen a cada estado, y también se albergan las oficinas del gobernador. Es como una versión micro del capitolio federal, en los estatales también hay senadores y diputados.
> 
> En Wikipedia puedes encontrar más información e imágenes sobre el capitolio de Texas:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_State_Capitol
> ...


Gracias Canelita. Si sabía sobre los congresos en cada estado y sus 2 cámaras similares al senado y a la cámara de representantes de la unión, y que además tienen cierta autonomía para aprobar leyes y legislar sobre ciertos asuntos del estado. Lo que me llamaba la curiosidad es que casi todos los 'Capitolios' son algo parecidos (la cùpula por ejem) y todos se llaman así.

Gracias por el link también (=!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por todos sus comentarios! Efectivamente, la vida cultural y nocturna en Austin es bastante variada. Esto se debe en gran parte a que el campus de la UT Austin, una de las universidades más prestigiosas de Texas está prácticamente en pleno centro de la ciudad.

La verdad es que Austin está prácticamente conectada a San Antonio, años de crecimiento están convirtiendo ambas ciudades en una gran urbe. 

Con respecto al comentario de Marcos sobre los capitolios, creo que se debe a una tradición de diseñar capitolios con una gran cúpula en el centro. Sacramento aquí en California cuenta con un capitolio muy parecido. 

Gracias nuevamente por sus comentarios!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> Con respecto al comentario de Marcos sobre los capitolios, creo que se debe a una tradición de diseñar capitolios con una gran cúpula en el centro. Sacramento aquí en California cuenta con un capitolio muy parecido.


aaaaaaaah el de Sacramento también me parece bonito!

En fin, gracias por las fotos una vez más, como ya te dije antes me gusta la forma en que armaste el thread, el marco y la firma de tus fotos! :cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

J Block said:


> Efectivamente, la vida cultural y nocturna en Austin es bastante variada. Esto se debe en gran parte a que el campus de la UT Austin, una de las universidades más prestigiosas de Texas está prácticamente en pleno centro de la ciudad.


Que coincidencia! Aqui en Knoxville, la universidad queda en todo el centro de la ciudad y tambien se llama UT jajaja (University of Tennessee) E igualmente tiene bastante vida noctura, etc.
*Estoy preparando mi thread, a proposito!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Espero ver tu thread muy pronto! 

Marcos, gracias nuevamente!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

no hay mas fotos?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Creo que tengo unas cuantas más. De otra forma tendrán que esperar a mi próximo thread...desde Costa Rica.


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Me encanta las ciudades del sur de Estados Unidos, donde se mezcla la arquitectura colonial española y después la del corto periodo republicano Mexicano, con la modernidad yankee....Me parecen ciudades con un espíritu diferente a las demás de Estados Unidos, aun se pueden encontrar viejas tradiciones de su pasado hispano...:lol:..


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

J Block said:


> Las calles


^^ mmm.. ya recordé a que me recuerda!!! mmm ... se parece al Bay Street .. en Nassau..  claro.. que allá .. menos carritos.. 

Espero que subas las otras fotos que dices que tienes  

:hug:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos, gracias por mostrarlas  :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los últimos comentarios!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos de Austin ! lo poco que sabia y habia visto de la ciudad fuen en The Real World: Austin , con nuestra compatriota , no me acuerdo su nombre.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Johanna Botta


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buenas fotos jblock....austin y muchas ciudades de eeuu manejan muy bien el concepto de "riverfront" u "oceanfront".. ( boulevards o paseos turisticos ,,frente al mar o rio..pa no digan q soy huachafo)....q deberiamos imitar en nuestro pais ..puesto q muchas veces le damos la espalda al mar y/o al rio.. como en lima, q tenemos estos 2 recursos..........estos gringos si q saben sacarle provecho.. a todo lo q tienen.....q seria si tuviesen ruinas precolombinas??


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Bonitas fotos, buen gusto. La ciudad se ve tan pulcra, limpia, arreglada. Mas fotos, si se puede claro.
Y ya que estamos, tiene poco que ver, pero vamos los Spurs esta noche, tienen que ganar...


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

muy buenas fotos jei block!

se ve bastante bien.... no habia visto fotos de esta ciudad :S antes jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

San Lázaro said:


> Bonitas fotos, buen gusto. La ciudad se ve tan pulcra, limpia, arreglada. Mas fotos, si se puede claro.
> Y ya que estamos, tiene poco que ver, pero vamos los Spurs esta noche, tienen que ganar...



Si espero ver tambien más fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí la última tanda de fotos de San Antonio









El Alamo









Edificio al frente del Alamo









Otra vista de la catedral









Avenida









Un teatro en el Riverwalk


Eso fue todo! Espero les haya gustado!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

AJÁ, te enías esas últimas fotos... muy buenas en verdad, gracias por hacernos conocer con tus imágenes tan bonito lugar.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué buena la penúltima foto ah!!! Me asombras =P jejeje 

Gracias por las últimas fotografías!


----------

